# BOB's and other stuff...



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm on this outfits e mail list and get sales info daily and sometimes it damn good deals, this seems to be one... the things I've ordered from them have been great ..

Sorry the pictures didn't come thru...check em out.

From:	
BotachTactical.com <[email protected]>

Click to enlarge
Talon Waist Pack $19.95

The Talon WaistPack provides 285 cu. in. of organized storage space and can be worn like a fannypack, hand-carried, piggy-backed or integrated onto ALICE or MOLLE webbing. Equipped with compression straps that snap into the integral handle to secure contents and three rows of nylon webbing attachment points to accommodate modular accessories.

* 1000-Denier water and abrasion resistant light-weight ballistic nylon fabric
* High strength zippers and zipper tracks
* Nylon buckles for low sound closures
* Triple polyurethane coated for water resistance
* High tensile strength nylon webbing
* High tensile strength composite nylon thread
* #AS-100 high grade closed-cell foam padding material for superior shock protection
* Internal seams taped and finished
* Paracord zipper pullsS
* Stress points double stitched, Bartacked or "Box-and-X" stit


----------



## NgtPhlox (Mar 18, 2010)

A friend just sent me this information also, do you know the dimensions? I see 285 cu. in, and it looks large.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

NgtPhlox said:


> A friend just sent me this information also, do you know the dimensions? I see 285 cu. in, and it looks large.


I don't, but I ordered 5 of them..Christmas is coming also I was thinking of setting one up for each of the hand guns I keep near..

Like my XD 45 and Para P-14 , some mags and ammo maybe a decent quality knife, in other words a mini Bob..made to grab and run...or hobble in my case


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

HozayBuck said:


> I'm on this outfits e mail list and get sales info daily and sometimes it damn good deals, this seems to be one... the things I've ordered from them have been great ..
> 
> Sorry the pictures didn't come thru...check em out.
> 
> ...


They arrived Monday, and they are an excellent piece of equipment, I did buy 5 of them, the Lady of the Manor saw them and impounded one right away!! I said well it's not fashionable which got a laugh as she left the room with my bag...WOMEN!! I'm thinking about ordering 5 more for excellent Christmas presents!!

They are really well made! big enough for a very nice emergency carry anyplace bob...it's big enough to carry my P-14, several mags and a lot of other gear... come in Desert tan, woodland and black...I went with Tan... now thinking if I had one in each color it would make it easier to keep track of which has what...

Anyway, I'm pleased! good gear!!


----------

